# Do Computer Technicians work from home



## martezj (May 26, 2012)

Can Computer Techs work from home after graduating college?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, if you are self employed.

BG


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes, there are some companies which will use you to work from home and visit clients and when are needed basis but this is also self employed and there are mony scam companies who get you to pay them a fee on the promis of work so be wary if you follow that route.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I have been approached by companies that do sort of ask you to work from home. Basically you travel in and around your area when they get calls. They call you, give you the address, you go out there and fix whatever needs done, then you submit your expense stuff to the company and they send you a check.

There are legitimate companies that do this, but as Bruce stated it's a bit shady sometimes because I've also heard horror stories of people not getting their checks, checks being reduced for illegitimate reasons, etc. So it's quite a risk in that regard. And with the legit companies, it's also risky because it depends on the availability of work in your location (usually they will give you a radius from your address, say 50 miles or something), and also whether that company gets called from that person who has the problem. This means you could possibly go long stretches without work. 

To me, this is all a bit risky - now, I live in a fairly rural area, so I wouldn't expect that I'd get very much in the way of jobs. It strikes me that the risk of relying on jobs like that, even supposing the offer is legit, is probably a bit too high compared with trying to get in with a more "regular" office job.


----------

